# GoPro Editing



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

damanb said:


> Got myself a gopro for christmas.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for some good, free video editing software?


There was another thread exactly like this posted a day or two ago... where did it go? Oh I see it was posted in the general forum - http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/44518-video-editor.html

If you have a Mac, iMovie is pretty good starting out, I use Final Cut Express for more involved stuff (cheap via student discount).

For Windows, your default is Microsoft Movie Maker, which I've heard isn't very good (but might be enough considering you are just starting out). I've heard of VideoSpin as well which is maybe by the same people as Pinnacle Studio.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Windows Live Movie maker is fine and free but you have to output to WMV instead of MP4 which to me isn't to big of a deal since youtube is now WMV friendly.

If using Windows I would look into "Nero Video 11" it's only 30$ and works with and does everything you' ever need.

Also see that other thread linked to above lots of good info there


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

if you're running linux use OpenShot


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

Shoudve specified, I'm on windows 7.

I'll take a look at movie maker since at least for a while it will only be little recreational vids to show to friends. May upgrade to a nicer editing suite if I start to take it more seriously.

Thanks for all the tips.


----------

